# [Indie Game] My little World - Survivors



## Gorgomir (8. Januar 2017)

Hi zusammen, ich würde gerne mein aktuelles Spiel vorstellen und bin natürlich auf Eure Vorschläge, Kritik und Fragen gespannt. Im Frühling könnt ihr es dann auch selbst einmal spielen, da ich dann eine offene Beta durchführen werde. 

My little World Survivors

Konzept:

Der Spieler steuert eine zufällig erstellte Figur, er ist einer von wenigen namenlosen Überlebenden. Nach dem großen Krieg versucht er zu überleben, dabei muss er immer wieder mit der Spielwelt interagieren. Er benötigt Nahrung um nicht zu verhungern, mit seinem Geld kann er nur seinen Bunker bauen und einrichten. Da man Geld nicht essen kann, muss er seine Nahrung selbst anbauen oder sammeln. Dabei muss auf Soldaten achten, die immer wieder patrouillieren und sofort auf ihn schießen werden, sobald sie ihn sehen. Erst mit viel Geld kann er sich durch Zäune oder Mienen aktiv schützen. Dabei darf aber nicht selbst hinein laufen. 

Je größer der Bunker wird, desto mehr Licht, Wärme und Luft werden benötigt. Ein Generator liefert Strom, Pumpen sorgen für Wasser und Luft, ein Ofen spendet Wärme. Aber ohne Kohle, bricht die Infrastruktur im Bunker zusammen. 

Um den Beschuss durch Feinde überleben zu können, sollte man seine Abwehrkräfte stärken, in dem man seinen Überlebenden glücklich macht und auf seine Körperhygiene achtet. Dafür benötigt man neben einer Wasserpumpe auch Wasserfilter. Im Falle von Verletzungen, kann man sich eine Krankenstation einrichten und dort genesen. 

Neben Regen und Gewitter, gibt es auch Tag-Nacht-Wechsel. Da der Spieler kein Mobiles Licht hat und nicht jede Fläche bebauen kann, muss er vorsichtig sein. Die brennenden Fässer spenden nicht nur Licht, sie werden auch regelmäßig von Soldaten kontrolliert. 

Auch wenn das Thema ernst ist, kommt der Humor nicht zu kurz. Es gibt Luxusartikel wie Alkohol, Pools, Panzermienen, Sessel, Sofas oder Badewannen. Der niedliche Spielzeug-Look soll das Spiel möglichst nicht altern lassen und auch jüngeren Spielern Zugang gewähren. Natürlich soll er auch etwas Ernst herausgenommen werden und das Spiel nicht zu düster erscheinen lassen. 

Das Spiel wird von Gorgomir alleine Entwickelt und programmiert. Die Modelle und Texturen stammen ebenfalls alleine von ihm. 

Modi:

My little World Survivors
Das Hauptspiel, es geht um Überleben, Ressourcenmanagement und Bauen. 

Kreativ: 

Bunkerarchitekt (in Planung)
Das Spiel beginnt mit einer leeren Map, man kann bauen wie und was  man will, Figuren spawnen lassen, hat unendliche Ressourcen und kann alle Bauteile verwenden, auch die, die nicht im Hauptspiel My little World Survivors verwendbar sind. Die Spielfigur ist unsterblich.

Daten:

Release: Wenn es fertig ist, 2017 ist aktuell angepeilt. 
Aktueller Stand: Indev Beta 30%, Entwicklung im Gange
Genre: Aufbauspiel, Überlebenssimulation
Engine: Unity Engine 5
DRM: Nein
Onlinezwang: Nein
DLCs: Nein, es wird kostenlose Updates mit Fixes und Content für jeden Spieler geben.
Preis: TBA
Open Beta geplant: Ja, es wird eine Open Beta geben, die für alle kostenlos ist. Danach wird man das Spiel kaufen, oder die Beta weiter Spielen müssen.
Cheats: Ja! Die sind aber geheim und müssen mit einer Eingabezeile aktiviert werden. Diese kann mit einer geheimen Tastenkombination angezeigt werden. Viel Spaß beim suchen!
Sprachen: Englisch, Deutsch wird später auch verfügbar sein. 


Minimale Systemanforderungen:
AMD Phenom II B50 @ 3,2 Ghz Quadcore
Nividia Geforce GTX 550ti
2 GB RAM
500 MB free HDD space
Windows 7 32 Bit
Internetverbindung zum Download
DICE.NET Account für den Kauf

Weitere Infos: My little World Survivors

Trailer: My little World - Survivors Annoucement Trailer - YouTube


----------



## sinchilla (8. Januar 2017)

erinnert mich ein bissl an fallout shelter...bin gespannt wie du es mit der langzeitmotivation hinbekommst. steigt der schwierigkeitsgrad linear?


----------



## Gorgomir (8. Januar 2017)

Hi, sinchilla!

Ja, der steigt mit der Bunkergröße und zwar teilweise sehr fies. Ein großer Bunker muss belüftet werden, wenn der 0² Level zu tief sinkt, erstickt man langsam. Jetzt kommt das wirklich gemeine: Luftpumpen brauchen Strom, so wie viele andere Geräte und anlagen auch, um Strom zu erzeugen, braucht man Generatoren. Die Verbrauchen wie auch Öfen und Boiler Kohle und wenn die aus ist, bricht das Stromnetz zusammen, die Pumpen bleiben stehen und man droht zu ersticken. Kohle kann man für viel Geld zwar kaufen, aber die muss man sich ersteinmal verdienen. Ebenso kann man 1a verhungern, wenn man seine Stats nicht im Auge behält. Essen gibts nicht für Geld, das muss man brav anbauen oder sammeln. Demnach ist man also gezwungen immer wieder vor die Tür zu gehen. 

Die Außenwelt hat im Grunde nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad und der Hängt von der Anzahl an Soldaten ab. Für Testzwecke ist die KI noch recht freundlich, wird aber später sehr hartnäckig sein und verstärkung rufen. Schutz findet man nur in seinem Bunker, allerdings sind die Feinde geduldig, also bloß nicht verhungern!  Oder man nimmt ein paar Panzerminen zur Hand. 

Man hat grundsätzlich nur 1000 Gesundheitspunkte, dieser Wert ist das fixe Maximum, allerdings kann man durch Freude/Luxus und Körperhygiene seine Abwärkräfte steigern, kostet aber Unsummen und sehr viel Platz. 

Aber keine Angst, das Ganze ist durchaus fair gestaltet, man darf halt nur nicht wie Rambo durch die Welt stampfen. 

Was die Langzeitmotivation angeht: 

Aktuell gibt es nur eine kleine Map, sie wird aber auf insgesammt 3 große Bezirke erweitert: Innenstadt, Industriegebiet und Wohngebiet/Vorort. Ein Quadrat entspricht 1x1m, die Testmap hat eine Fläche von 68x39m, das ist nur ein Bruchteil eines Bezirkes. Natürlich gibts jede Menge Bauflächen und viele Bauteile, man kann also viele und auch sehr große Bunker bauen. Wer gerne erkundet, farmt und baut, wird hoffentlich auf seine Kosten kommen. 

Hier und da passe ich im Moment noch das Interface an und erstelle die Bezirke und Maps. Ich natürlich immer für Vorschläge, Ideen und Wünsche offen; sofern ins Konzept passen.

Fallout Shelter habe ich nie gespielt, zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich keinen Fallout Teil gespielt habe; steht aber noch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Gripschi (9. Januar 2017)

Klingt sehr Interessant. Ist was für zwischendurch mal.

Erinnert mich bissel an FTL, im Positiven Sinne. (Hassliebe).

Aktuell hab ich mit Freunden Minecraft wieder angefangen mit Thaumcraft als Mod. Da muss man auch acht geben was man macht.

Geht da ein Experiment schief sind ne Menge Ressourcen Weg und die Umwelt verschmutzt.
--++


Freue mich sehr das Game mal zu testen.

Kann der Bunker auch eroberte werden?

Auf jedenfall nen Tolles Konzept!


----------



## Gorgomir (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo, Gripschi. 

Es freut mich, dass dir mein Konzept gefällt. Zu deiner Frage: Nein, dein Bunker bleibt der Bunker. Die Idee hat aber was, daran habe ich noch nie gedacht. Keine Sorge, du wirst es testen können. Ich habe hier zwar eine spielbare Beta, aber noch bin ich nicht zufrieden genug damit. Die Spielzeit beträgt nur ein paar Stunden bis man genügend Geld hat um alles bauen zu können und etwas feinschliff fehlt auch noch. Ich bin wohl einfach zu pedantisch. ^^ Von der indev Beta zur Beta ist es ja auch noch etwas hin, ich rechne mal mit März, vielleicht auch schon früher. 

Minecraft gehört zu meinen absoluten Favoriten, spiele ich im Moment wieder recht häufig, wenn ich die Zeit finde. FTL habe ich noch nicht gespielt, es steht aber auf meiner Steam Wunschliste. Mein Pile of Shame ist aber eh schon groß genug. ^^


----------



## DataDino (10. Januar 2017)

Underdog-Spiele sind mir momantan sowieso sympatischer.   Das Konzept sieht gut aus und bietet viele offene Möglichkeiten, auch wenn mir mittlerweile Survivor-Spiele ein wenig aus dem Hals hängen. 
Leider habe ich noch nicht viel frisches gesehen.

Ein paar Fragen hab ich aber:
Ist Multiplayer geplant?
Reduziert sich der Bau nur auf Bunker und Agrar oder ist auch noch Aufbau neuer Siedlungen geplant?
Sollen sich die Soldaten später auch aktiv bekämpfen lassen oder ist nur die Verteidigung gegen die Soldaten geplant?
Wie sieht es mit Plünderern aus?

Und wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit einem Genre-Übergang aus. Am Anfang steht die vom Krieg zerstörte Zivilisation und die Überlebenden sichern ihr weiteres Überleben. Dann setzen sie sich gegen die Soldaten zur wehr und bei Erfolg wechselt das Spiel in eine Art Aufbaustrategie, um eine neue Siedlung bis hin zum Dorf und zu einer Stadt wachsen zu lassen ...... bis der nächste Krieg das ganze wieder platt walzt.

Nur so eine Idee und das umzusetzen würde den Zeitplan 2017 dezent sprengen. 
Aber es wäre mal was neues. Am Anfang düster und der Kampf ums Überleben tobt. Und wenn die Soldaten weg sind wird alles Hell, Bunt und glücklich, bis der nächste wieder auf den roten Knopf drückt und alles dunkel wird.

*PS:* Quest-System wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Aber bei den Systemvorraussetzungen musst du noch einmal ran. Das kommt mir schon etwas krass vor


----------



## Gorgomir (10. Januar 2017)

Hi, DataDino. 

Online MP ist derzeit nicht geplant, dafür fehlen mir einfach die nötigen Ressourcen, Server sind teuer und ich habe noch keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich gesammelt. Ich spiele allerdings hin und wieder mit dem Gedanken, einen LAN MP einzubauen, vielleicht mit den Modi PvP und Koop. Das steht allerdings noch in den Sternen und könnte je nach Nachfrage und Zeit noch vor oder nach Release per Update nachgereicht werden. 

Gegenwärtig ist das Spiel auf Überleben, Sammeln, Handeln, Bauen und Agrar beschränkt. Mit einem Update wird es allerings noch neue Möglichkeiten und Schwierigkeiten geben. 

Die Soldaten lassen sich im Grunde jetzt schon aktiv bekämpfen, in dem man ihnen eine Panzermiene vor die Füße legt.  Dem Spieler werde ich allerdings keine weiteren Waffen in die Hände geben, das würde das Balancing zerstören und die Gefahren zu sehr minimieren. 

Plünderer gibt es (noch) nicht, es wird aber ein Update in diese Richtung geben. Ich gehe bei der Entwicklung geplant und Schrott für Schritt vor. Ich habe hier ausführliche Pläne liegen, die einzelne Module/Updates beschreiben, die noch vor Release, aber teilweise wohl erst mit der Open Beta ins Spiel kommen werden. 

Eine Siedlung aufzubauen, wüde den Spieler sicherlich überfordern, da das Überleben und die Verwaltung eines Großen Bunker oder sogar mehrerer schon sehr anstrengend ist. Allerdings gibt es die Überlegung, die NPC Häuser bauen zu lassen, wenn man genügend mit ihnen handelt und sie nicht vorher wieder von den Soldaten getötet wurden. 

Ein richtiges Questsystem gibt es nicht, du kannst mit den NPC handeln, in dem du ihnen bringst, was sie brauchen. 

Die Systemvorraussetzungen scheinen im Moment wirklich etwas hoch, die Mindestvorraussetzungen entsprechen dem schwächsten PC, der mir zum testen zur Verfügung steht. Wie niedrig sie am Ende wirklich sind, zeigt die Open Beta. 

Ich werde je nach Fortschritt am 22.01 ein Video mit weiteren Updates und etwas Gameplay veröffentlichen. Das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen, ich sehe 2017 als realistisch für den Release an, da im Grunde schon viel fertig ist. Sollte 2017 nicht reichen, dann gilt was im Pressekit schon gesagt wurde: Es gibt keine Pay DLCs, alle Updates sind kostenlos und werden jedem der Spiel gekauft zur Verfügung stehen. Ich verkaufe keine Inhalte, die so oder so ins Spiel gehören oder halte sie zurück um Kohle damit zu machen. Früher oder später kommt also alles angekündigte ins Spiel, ich kann nur nicht sagen, wie viele Updates es geben wird.

Die aktuelle Indev Beta wird mit dem kommenden Update zur Beta, mit dem Explorer Update, kommen schon einmal viele Inhalte. Mehr dazu aber erst später, wir wollen ja nicht alles vorweg nehmen. 

Aber soviel sie gesagt, vor Release wird das Spiel mindestens 3 große Updates bekommen, die werde natürlich ausführlich zeigen und erklären. Ihr habt ein paar gute Ideen, die mich zum nachdenken bringen, dafür danke ich Euch sehr.


----------



## DataDino (10. Januar 2017)

Du musst ja keinen eigenen Lobby-MP betreiben. Es reicht, wenn dein Multiplayer in der Lage ist, sich auch Online mit einem Server zu verbinden. Du musst dann nur dafür sorgen, das es auch einen Server für Interessenten gibt, den sie installieren können. Das einzige, was du dann bracuhst ist ein Masterserver, damit das finden von Onlinespielen besser geht. Aber wenn du da genauere Infos brauchst, schick mir ne PN. Da kann ich dir bei helfen. Und Nebenbei erfahre ich dann vielleicht auch, wie Unity allgemein mit dem Thema Netzwerk umgeht. Denn um es selbst zu testen, ist mir das ganze zu groß im Download. Habe nur 2 MBit/s


----------



## Gorgomir (10. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung der Programmierung eines lauffähigen MPs. Das Ganze ist nicht so einfach, Unity bietet zwar einige Lösungen, aber ich mich noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich grundsätzlich nur offline single player Spiele spiele und generell nie den MP nutze. Daher liegt mein Fokus auch nicht so sehr darauf. Ich weiss nur, dass ich was die Positionsbestimmungen angeht, alles neu Programmieren und einige andere Dinge komplett ändern müsste. 

Sollte sich irgendwann einmal ein damit erfahrener Programmierer finden, dann würde ein MP wohl als Projekt angegangen werden. Aber im Moment habe ich nicht das Geld um jemanden zu beschäftigen, ich mache also aktuell alles alleine. SOLLTE es sich einmal so verkaufen, dass ich jemanden einstellen kann, dann werde ich das tun. Gegenwärtig arbeite ich allerdings an den Bezirken und der Spielwelt. 

Ich kann mir auch nicht ernsthaft vorstellen, wie ein MP mit dem Konzept spaßig sein könnte. Kooperatives Bauen und Verwalten, gut, wäre möglich. PvP auch, da wären die Möglichkeiten allerdings schon wieder SEHR beschränkt. Du siehst, MP ist weder im Design, noch in der Entwicklung mein Steckenpferd. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, ausgeschlossen ist es jeden falls nicht.

Ich mache im Moment mehr Gedanken darüber, wie ich mein Projekt bekannter machen kann. vielleicht sollte mir also lieber einen PR Manager suchen.


----------



## Gorgomir (17. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen, es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten. 

Seit dem ersten Post ist einiges passiert:

Ich bin nicht mehr alleine, DataDino gehört nun ebenfalls zu Nordwind Entertainment, dank ihm und seinen Ideen, verbessert sich das Spiel immer weiter. Er ist auch für die Entwicklung der neuen Homepage und einigen anderen Sachen verantwortlich. 

Zum Spiel:

Es gibt nun 2 Bosse auf der Map, der dritte kommt diese Woche noch. Es gibt nun auch Waffen und die Möglichkeit sich zu verteidigen, weiterhin wurden RPG Elemente eingebaut und Ziele hinzufgefügt, damit das Spiel mehr Tiefe hat. Das Bauen musste vollständig überarbeitet werden, es ist nun nicht mehr so frei wie in der damaligen Version, dafür ist die Performance nun deutlich höher. 

Wir haben einen Blick über den Tellerrand gewagt und dabei festgestellt, dass Survivors, also Überlebende aus verschiedenen Szenarien enstehen. Daher wird es mehr als nur die Bekannte Map geben, eine davon wird sich um eine Zombieapoklaypse drehen. Dabei wird sich jede Map anders spielen und andere Schwerpunkte haben. Die Grafik hat sich auch noch mal etwas verbessert, wird aktuell also recht zufrieden. 

Da dies nur ein kurzes Update ist, werden wir heute keinen neuen Trailer veröffentlichen, der kommt am 27.02.2017 und die open Beta wird im April gestartet. Dazu werden wir uns aber noch rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## DataDino (18. Februar 2017)

Leider musste dank der Unity-Engine das bauen des Bunkers etwas verändert werden. Bei diesem Spiel arbeitet am Source der Gorgomir und er hat alles versucht, was möglich ist, um die Performance zu verbessern. Neben dem Occlussion Culling wurden auch die verschiedensten Parameter probiert und sogar zwischenzeitlich ein anderes Ressourcen-Management versucht. Leider bricht die Performance ab einer bestimmten Anzahl an Objekt unverhältnismäßig ein. Das Occlussion-Culling sorgt zwar bei niedrigeren Zoom dafür, das die FPS wieder steigt. Aber selbst auf meinem System war dann auch ab einer gewissen Größe Schluss. Ein Grund wird bei den Shadern für das Licht vermutet. Aber im Grunde befindet sich in der Engine irgendwo ein nicht unerheblicher Flaschenhals.

Auf dem angefügten Screenshot sieht zwar alles etwas wirr aus. Aber zum testen eignet es sich so am besten. Es wird da nur der Bunker angezeigt. Mehr passiert da nicht. Trotzdem geht bei der Zoomstufe die FPS auf etwas über 30 runter. Zoomt man komplett rein, steigt sie auf über 60 wieder an. Ohne Shader würde das ganze auch etwas doof aussehen 

Es ist natürlich ein Extremfall, der hier zu sehen ist. Aber wer weiß, was sich die Spieler nachher zurechtzimmern ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgomir (27. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen, der Trailer der heute veröffentlicht werden sollte, verschiebt sich auf den 13.03.2017. 

Euer Nordwind Entertainment Team.


----------



## Gorgomir (9. November 2017)

Hi zusammen,

wird Zeit, dass ich mich mal wieder zum Spiel äußere. 

Seit meinem letzten Post ging Survivors durch viele verschiedene Ideen und Entwürfe, weil das Bauen einfach nicht geklappt hat und mir die Idee generell immer weniger gefiel. Also ging es wieder in die Planungsphase, die Ideen wurden immer Bizarrer und bekloppter, am Ende bot es nicht mal mehr eine Langzeitmotivation. Die Änderungen und Erweiterungen die ich jetzt entworfen habe, gefallen mir endlich wieder und das Projekt gewinnt an Fahrt, Survivors ist nicht tot!

Hier mal eine Liste der Änderungen:

- Bauen: Ihr seid einer von wenigen Überlebenden die sich im Untegrund verstecken. Ihr lebt in der Kanalisation, verborgen vor den Feinden und müsst eure kleine Geminschaft versorgen. Die Leute brauchen Wasser, Nahrung, Medikamente und Bildung. Ihr werdet Luftfilter installieren und austauschen müssen, damit ihr nicht erstickt, Hygiene ist wichtig und beinflusst eure Gesundheit, dafür benötigt ihr Wasserfilter. Ratten fressen eure Vorräte und verbreiten Krankheiten, Kinder müssen warm gehalten werden und natürlich solltet ihr die Zugänge vor Soldaten und Plünderern sichern. 

- Die zusammenhängende Stadt wurde durch unabhängige Level ausgetauscht, ihr werdet nicht auf Beutezug gehen, sondern auch zusehen müssen, dass ihr die Kommandanten und Befehlshaber der Armee beseitigt. Nur ihr könnt diesen Krieg beenden, plündert und sammelt Waffen, Ausrüstung und Vorräte. 

- Levelsystem: Sammelt EP und levelt bis Stufe 30, eure Werte erhöhen sich, ihr werdet stärker und zäher, gewinnt neue Fähigkeiten hinzu und werdet zum Schrecken eurer Feinde, denn wer Hass säht, wird Sturm ernten. Eure Geminschaft wird sich an Euch ein Beispiel nehmen und Angst, Resignation und Apathie ablegen; wenn ihr es ihnen vor macht! Es gibt kein Levelscaling, Fortschritt solen spürbar sein, aber hochstufige Gebiete nicht trivial wirken, daher achte ich auch ein gutes Balancing. Bosse werden mit der Zeit sehr schwer werden, ich teste alles selbst und was ich nicht schaffe, kommt nichts in fertige Spiel.

- Das bisherige Kampfsystem wird bei behalten und lediglich verbessert. Es gibt folgende Waffengattungen: Pistole, Melee, Raketenwerfer, MG, Scharfschützengewehr, Schrotflinte. Jede Waffengattung bedeutet einen anderen Kampfstil.
    -Passive Fähigkeiten, die Nachladezeit und Schussfolge verbessern.
    -Aktive Fähigkeiten wie z.B. die Sprungattackte mit dem Messer (tut verdammt weh), Verstümmeln (verkrüppelt Gegner) oder IR Raketen.

- Ruf: Erledigt Quests und erfüllt die Bedürfnisse eurer Geminschaft, damit sie zufrieden und Motiviert sind. Der ehemalige Feinwerkmechaniker Walther freut sich sicherlich über Baupläne und Materialien, damit er wieder etwas zu tun hat und ihr neue Waffen bekommen könnt; sofern ihr beliebt genug seid. 

- Quests: Viele Quests, im grunde dasselbe wie immer: töte den, hol das, sammel dies und finde jenen. Seien wir eherlich, da lässt sich kaum was ändern. 

- Dungeons bzw. Level: Vorstadt, Fußgängerzone, Einkaufszentrum, Park, Parkhaus, Krankenhaus, Metro, Rathaus, Kaserne, Flugplatz, Stützpunkt Charlie, Stützpunkt Alpha, Bergwerk, Bergwerk Stollen, Wohngebiet, Schule, Kraftwerk, Wasserwerk, Kläranlage, Feuerwehrstation, Polizeistation, Gemeinde St. Jones, Hafen, Güterbahnhof. Dungeons und Beutezüge lassen sich beliebig wiederholen, sie resetten nach jedem verlassen, daher wird man dort auch nicht speichern können. Jeder Dungeon wird ca. 20 Minuten dauern, nehmt euch die Zeit, da beim verlassen des Spiels der Fortschritt verloren geht. 

- Darkzone: Niemand weiss, was einen drot erwartet, ein zufälliger Dungeon, mit zufälligen Gegnern, Bossen und Beute. Vielleicht erwarten euch nur 3 Soldaten und 20 Kisten mit fetter Beute oder 10 Bosse, die euch gemeinsam fertig machen. 

- Randomizer: Die Beute ist abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen immer Zufällig, die Gegner ebenfalls. Es macht einen Unterschied ob am Tage oder Nachts unterwegs seid, was ihr so in Kisten oder Schränken findet ist auch zufällig. 

- Zufallereignisse: Hinrichtungen, Missbrauch, Schießereien, Suizide oder Gefangenentransporte. Ihr entscheidet ob ihr eingreift, bedenkt: nicht jeder wird es euch danken. 

Sooooooo, das wäre eine kleine aber feine Liste der Änderungen, ihr werdet natürlich auf dem Laufenden gehalten. Neue Videos oder Screenshots wirds wohl auch in den kommenden Wochen geben.

Bis dann!


----------

